# skin tag removal with sutures placed



## goldbuggy (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello, Can I bill 11200 and 12001 together if skin tag was removed and 3 sutures were placed to control bleeding? - Thanks.

Procedure: Hemostasis of bleeding skin tag.
Verbal consent incl risks/beneifts from daughter at bedside
The area was cleansed. 1% lido used to infiltrate the area. Bleeding noted from the base on the skin tag. I used silver nitrate stick but still bleeding. The skin tag was removed (had barely been connected). I put 3 3-0 silk hemostatic sutures in place around the area of bleeding with control of bleeding.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 31, 2018)

Per NCCI, a closure is inclusive to procedure 11200 and should not be billed separately.


----------

